
Scientists Create Artificial 'Skin' for Prosthetics That Senses Touch - JohnHammersley
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-34539056
======
peter303
I've heard you dont have to connect the impulses to nerves near the injured
site, but any nerve-rich area of the body does fine. The lower back skin and
tongue are popular areas. After a few weeks of training, the brain "zones" the
news senses as the old senses. This works for artificial sight, hearing, and
hands. Much like how you can become subconsiously "one" with your car while
driving.

~~~
dogma1138
That's true they connect usually to large nerve clusters, the common one is
the one in the armpit (circumflex nerve).

They can also fool the brain into thinking that the sensation comes from say
your fingers because the brain co-locates the actual nerves that would've sent
the signal by basically the transmission delay.

